
Bannon suggests having too many Asian tech CEOs undermines ‘civic society’ - ohjeez
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/16/13653490/steve-bannon-trump-presidency-chief-strategist-breitbart-tech-visa
======
hackuser
_Bannon responded: “When two-thirds or three-quarters of the CEOs in Silicon
Valley are from South Asia or from Asia, I think . . . ” he didn’t finish his
sentence. “A country is more than an economy. We’re a civic society.”_

.

I can't stress how important it is to read "Autocracy: Rules for Survival", an
article by Russian journalist Masha Green. It's prescient, already.

[http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2016/11/10/trump-election-
autoc...](http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2016/11/10/trump-election-autocracy-
rules-for-survival/)

 _Rule #1: Believe the autocrat. He means what he says. Whenever you find
yourself thinking, or hear others claiming, that he is exaggerating, that is
our innate tendency to reach for a rationalization. This will happen often:
humans seem to have evolved to practice denial when confronted publicly with
the unacceptable. Back in the 1930s, The New York Times assured its readers
that Hitler’s anti-Semitism was all posture. More recently, the same newspaper
made a telling choice between two statements made by Putin’s press secretary
Dmitry Peskov following a police crackdown on protesters in Moscow: “The
police acted mildly—I would have liked them to act more harshly” rather than
those protesters’ “liver should have been spread all over the pavement.”_

